# John Deere 950 diesel dies after 30 minutes of use ... please help!



## Jb800 (May 17, 2015)

I'm pulling my hair out trying to figure out what's wrong with my tractor. I have an 80's John Deere 950 diesel tractor that we bought brand New Years ago. Always ran fine. This year I was disking the fields at the beginning of the season and it was running great. I filled the diesel and added diesel 911 additive for the first time and that's when the problem seemed to occur. The tractor will start fine and run good for about 30 minutes then it will seem to start to loose power and can not keep rpm's up. As I try to limp the tractor back to the garage it will keep getting worse to the point that it will die. Then it will not start. I'll let it sit for an hour or two and then it will start up and I can drive it back. It will sit overnight and then run fine in the morning and then act up again. I changed the gas filter. I also changed the muffler thinking something was wrong inside and as it heats up it would restrict it. I don't know where to go from here but I was thinking 1. Drain all the fuel out and clean out the tank and install a new filter again 2. Maybe it's a compression problem (which im hoping its not!). I have a compression tester but not for diesel and would have to buy a diesel set up to check it. I also loosened the gas cap to make sure it was vented. Any advise would be appreciated. Please help! Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It sounds as if it's sucking dirt,or sludge into the fuel system,or it has a restricted air intake.
Check the air filter,and intake for debris,mouse nests,etc.
The next time it does it,loosen a fuel line,to the injectors,and see if you have fuel flow. If you have flow,it has to be something else.
If it were compression,it would ,usually,have trouble starting(long roll over,etc),and letting it sit,wouldn't affect it.
Check the water separator,as well,if equipped.


----------



## Jb800 (May 17, 2015)

jhngardner367 said:


> It sounds as if it's sucking dirt,or sludge into the fuel system,or it has a restricted air intake.
> Check the air filter,and intake for debris,mouse nests,etc.
> The next time it does it,loosen a fuel line,to the injectors,and see if you have fuel flow. If you have flow,it has to be something else.
> If it were compression,it would ,usually,have trouble starting(long roll over,etc),and letting it sit,wouldn't affect it.
> Check the water separator,as well,if equipped.


I forgot to mention, I also put a new air filter.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You might also look at your fuel tank. I get the impression that you have something that's floating around your pick up and gets sucked in and stalls the engine, then when it dies, floats away, then comes back.


----------

